# OK Combat Weapons of Choice



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You're tagged to go to Afghanistan. Hard combat tour. What is your rifle of choice and pistol of choice?

Fortunately, I've never served in direct combat, but I've come closer than I wanted to. That said, if I had to go I would pick these weapons:

Rifle: HK417. If our spec ops use it, it's good enough for me. 
Pistol: Glock 17 Gen4. It's light and proven. And I am used to it.

Hard choice on pistol b/c I also like the P226 MK25.

For a knife, I'm told this is the knife one or some of the SEALs had on them when they took Bin Laden.

http://www.knifeart.com/wibekn.html?gclid=CIbzn6CHv8ACFWwQ7AodnBAA5Q

And the Emerson CQC-7B

http://emersonknives.com/shop/cqc-7-the-knives/cqc-7b-bts/


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Some kind of Noveske rifle. Configuration would depend on mission. Glock 21. Since I can't use hollow points, I want a big bullet with a double stack magazine. Light weight is important when humping a ruck in the boonies.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd be okay with an as-issued M4A1, as long as I could add whatever mission-appropriate optical sight on top of it that fit my requirements. I might swap-out the plastic furniture with replacement stuff from Magpul; I do like their stocks, grips, and handguards.

Glock 19 Gen3 9mm w/night sights would be fine for a handgun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll be 60 in October. I'm too old to be tagged to go anywhere. :smt033


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

FN M-249(SAW) and a M9 would suit me fine. M14 with a good scope for the longer stuff.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've never been in combat, so my choices will probably be inappropriate.
My choices are based upon partisan/guerrilla tactics, not military operations.

I want a bolt-action rifle in .308 or .30-'06; with both a down-bore, low-power scope and precise iron sights, both zeroed out to at least 600 yards (1,000 is better); and I would prefer a 10-round magazine that is loadable through the receiver from stripper-clips. A sling is essential. A bipod would be nice, if it's very lightweight.
I would prefer a full-size, all-steel 1911 in .45 ACP, carried in a sturdy, full-flap field holster.
I would want at least 100, stripper-clipped rifle rounds, and a "six-pack" of pistol magazines.
Any decent field-quality sheath knife with a blade at least four inches long will do, and I would want a "Swiss Army" utility knife with at least saw, scissor, screwdrivers, and file. A tweezer would also be nice.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Ammunition is a key factor in this. If we are to be constricted by the Hague Convention, as we would in the current climate of warfare, then I would not want to carry a 9mm handgun. My preference in that category would be either the gen4 Glock 22 or an M&P 40 full size with the edge going to the Glock. As for a rifle, I'm in DJ Niner's corner with an M4A1 or a reasonable and similar facsimile thereof.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'll be 60 in October. I'm too old to be tagged to go anywhere. :smt033


Come on now, do play along! ;-)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Ammunition is a key factor in this. If we are to be constricted by the Hague Convention, as we would in the current climate or warfare, then I would not want to carry a 9mm handgun. My preference in that category would be either the gen4 Glock 22 or an M&P 40 full size with the edge going to the Glock. As for a rifle, I'm in DJ Niner's corner with an M4A1 or a reasonable and similar facsimile thereof.


Good point. I though about going with the Glock 21 like Smitty said, but opted for capacity and familiarity of the 17. I also thought M4A1 initially, but then I recalled the HK 417 I was looking at on-line the other day and figured why not. I do agree with the optic selection DJ mentioned. That would be a big point.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've never been in combat, so my choices will probably be inappropriate.
> My choices are based upon partisan/guerrilla tactics, not military operations.
> 
> I want a bolt-action rifle in .308 or .30-'06; with both a down-bore, low-power scope and precise iron sights, both zeroed out to at least 600 yards (1,000 is better); and I would prefer a 10-round magazine that is loadable through the receiver from stripper-clips. A sling is essential. A bipod would be nice, if it's very lightweight.
> ...


Very interesting indeed. This is where we'd have to put you on your own with the mission of wreaking havoc everywhere you could. You'd be the ghost! LOL


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> FN M-249(SAW) and a M9 would suit me fine. M14 with a good scope for the longer stuff.


The M14 is a nice selection. The SAW is as well. No surprise you would go with the M9, but hard to go wrong with it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> I'd be okay with an as-issued M4A1, as long as I could add whatever mission-appropriate optical sight on top of it that fit my requirements. I might swap-out the plastic furniture with replacement stuff from Magpul; I do like their stocks, grips, and handguards.
> 
> Glock 19 Gen3 9mm w/night sights would be fine for a handgun.


I agree, the ability to customize gear would be paramount.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

All we need now is Sly Stallone and we got ourselves a little Commando crew. Who's going to be Jesse? Denner? You have the SAW!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I think I'll be a Tank Commander. You can keep your little pop-pops, and I'll take the Abrams, thanks.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I think I'll be a Tank Commander. You can keep your little pop-pops, and I'll take the Abrams, thanks.


Look at our resident liberal go!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Look at our resident liberal go!


:smt110:

Truth is, I'd be like Oddball in Kelly's Heroes..... "We got our own ammunition, it's filled with paint. When we fire it, it makes... pretty pictures. Scares the hell outta people! "


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> Very interesting indeed. This is where we'd have to put you on your own with the mission of wreaking havoc everywhere you could. You'd be the ghost! LOL


Been there, done that...but only in non-lethal encounter practice.

Like paratrooper, I don't really think that I could do that sort of thing any more. I'd probably just (slowly) climb the hill behind our house, settle in under good cover at the military summit, and snipe at any target of opportunity. There's lots of room to move around, up there, so I wouldn't be shooting more than one shot from the same place.

They'd get me eventually, but at some large cost to themselves in the process.

My rifle ammunition would send out 165-grain soft points at about 2,750fps.
My pistol ammunition would present 230-grain hollow points at about 850fps.
The Geneva Convention doesn't apply to irregulars and guerrillas.
(And if the foe was Islamic, I'd take the time to dip all of my bullets into pig fat. No virgins for them!)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel that I'm a little old for any of this kind of work at 43. Let the younger men take care of that business. But...if I had to go, I thought it a decent discussion as we're all pretty much gun nuts. In varying degree of course.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I feel that I'm a little old for any of this kind of work at 43. Let the younger men take care of that business. But...if I had to go, I thought it a decent discussion as we're all pretty much gun nuts. In varying degree of course.


43? Young'un.....

Back to reality after my tank fantasy, I'd probably go bolt-action for the rifle coz that's what I know. No.4 Mk II modded to 7.62 NATO would be fine.

Handgun? Not a lot of experience here, so let's stick with the larger version of my 380, the 92 in one variant or another. 9mm because strangely, I don't think the idea is to kill the enemy (I know, sacrilege) but to wound him and thereby tie up the enemy's resources taking care of him. That was always the rationale for FMJs and "ball" ammo we were given in the cadet force.

Anyhoo, that's my 59-year-old's take on it. I'd rather be home tormenting the grand kids, though.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't I feel silly. I saw the thread title and wondered when we started readying for combat in Oklahoma!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Been there, done that...but only in non-lethal encounter practice.
> 
> Like paratrooper, I don't really think that I could do that sort of thing any more. I'd probably just (slowly) climb the hill behind our house, settle in under good cover at the military summit, and snipe at any target of opportunity. There's lots of room to move around, up there, so I wouldn't be shooting more than one shot from the same place.
> 
> ...


It was the Hague Convention that addressed ammunition design and type for small arms and in the event that we were attacked here by Islamic guerrilla forces, it wouldn't apply... certainly not for civilians. If, on the other hand, as the OP stated in his opening post that we were to be going to Afghanistan in a "hard combat tour", then the Hague Convention would apply.

A .30 caliber 165 grain soft point moving out at 2750 fps is most definitely going to get peoples' attention pretty darned quick, as it has for over many years. A hit with that round anywhere on a human body is not going to be a fun day for the target and is going to make a mess. The .45ACP has a proven track record and is also nothing to sneeze at. I chose the .40S&W in a gen4 Glock 22 mostly for two reasons. Capacity and effectiveness. A 165 grain JHP Speer Gold Dot in the "special" load (#53970) or the Federal 165 grain HST load are both effective and proven fight stopper and are my choice in the .40S&W.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> 43? Young'un.....
> 
> Back to reality after my tank fantasy, I'd probably go bolt-action for the rifle coz that's what I know. No.4 Mk II modded to 7.62 NATO would be fine.
> 
> ...


The Marines in WWII island hopping across the Pacific might tend to disagree with this idea.

Simply put, war is about killing people and breaking his things. The faster and the more of these things you can do, the sooner hostilities will cease and the fewer losses you will incur. The way to peace is to make the thought of going to war against our nation such a horrible idea that no nation will attempt it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

high pockets said:


> Don't I feel silly. I saw the thread title and wondered when we started readying for combat in Oklahoma!


Don't for one minute think you are alone there...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

high pockets said:


> Don't I feel silly. I saw the thread title and wondered when we started readying for combat in Oklahoma!


LOL! Where are you from? I notice your state flag, which is just like the one on my hat!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> It was the Hague Convention that addressed ammunition design and type for small arms...


Thanks for the correction.
I just _hate_ it, when I get an historic fact wrong!

(The Geneva Convention dealt with how prisoners of war were to be handled.)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I want a squadron of C-130's tricked out as Specrtas! upgraded version of the "puff the dragon"


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> I just _hate_ it, when I get an historic fact wrong!
> 
> (The Geneva Convention dealt with how prisoners of war were to be handled.)


I've made this same mistake myself until I looked it up a while back.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> I want a squadron of C-130's tricked out as Specrtas! upgraded version of the "puff the dragon"


...With gas at almost $5.00 a gallon?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> LOL! Where are you from? I notice your state flag, which is just like the one on my hat!


Flag reminds me of home. (Shelby County - and I really wish I were back there.)

Bought a house in St Louis several years ago - When I finished signing the papers, my visibly pleased real estate agent smiled broadly at me and said; "How does it feel to have a home in St Louis?" She was absolutely deflated when I responded; "I have a house in St Louis, but my home is in Alabama."


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

high pockets said:


> Flag reminds me of home. (Shelby County - and I really wish I were back there.)
> 
> Bought a house in St Louis several years ago - When I finished signing the papers, my visibly pleased real estate agent smiled broadly at me and said; "How does it feel to have a home in St Louis?" She was absolutely deflated when I responded; "I have a house in St Louis, but my home is in Alabama."


Your

"Home's in Alabama, no matter where you lay your head. [Your] home's in Alabama, Southern born and Southern bred".

Great song by a great group who are proud Southerners... as are the vast majority of us who are Southern.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

high pockets said:


> Flag reminds me of home. (Shelby County - and I really wish I were back there.)
> 
> Bought a house in St Louis several years ago - When I finished signing the papers, my visibly pleased real estate agent smiled broadly at me and said; "How does it feel to have a home in St Louis?" She was absolutely deflated when I responded; "I have a house in St Louis, but my home is in Alabama."


I live in Shelby Co now. I'm born/bread from just north of Birmingham, little town called Pinson. Spent some 12 years away while in the Navy, but moved back in 2005. Don't have any desire to move away again. As you said, my home's in Alabama...


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

At my age 70... the only thing I'm tagged to do is go to the bathroom.. but even in there IM carrying my 1911 45 ACP...I never leave home without it.. its been 50 years since I've seen combat. and the battlefield was much more overgrown... IM retired Army, and todays Military is well equipped TO&E.. both in Hardware and Technology...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...With gas at almost $5.00 a gallon?


and a 1,000 round payload per plane


----------

